# J'ai souitché…



## aCLR (16 Février 2021)

D'un tel fixe vers un iPhone 12 !

Passer du gigaset au smartphone, vous imaginez bien qu'une foule de questions m'assaillent !

J'ai mis une demi-journée pour comprendre comment fonctionnait le déverrouillage par face ID. 
Alors vous pensez bien que le reste…

Genre,_ dois-je laisser le VPN H24 ou l'activer seulement lorsque je suis face à l'écran ?_

En attendant, je suis ravi !
C'est joli.
Bien fini.
Et j'ai droit à un an de TV en prime !


_Merci à tous ceux qui m'aideront à dompter ce monstre de technologies ^^_

_




_​


----------



## MrTom (17 Février 2021)

Bienvenue dans cette grande famille !


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai mis une demi-journée pour comprendre comment fonctionnait le déverrouillage par face ID.
> Alors vous pensez bien que le reste…


Bon, on va essayer d'être pédagogues alors    



aCLR a dit:


> _Merci à tous ceux qui m'aideront à dompter ce monstre de technologies ^^_
> 
> _
> Voir la pièce jointe 214859
> _​



Un monstre effet, il te fait déjà les gros yeux    

Belle acquisition et excellent choix de couleur en plus. Bienvenu dans la grande famille des possesseurs d'iPhone 12.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> D'un tel fixe vers un iPhone 12 !
> 
> Passer du gigaset au smartphone, vous imaginez bien qu'une foule de questions m'assaillent !
> 
> ...




Bonjour aCLR.  

Sois le bienvenu sur MacG !  




Bloc de spoiler



Et sois le bienvenu dans le 21ème siècle, par ailleurs...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Très bon choix


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2021)

mékisoncons !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Février 2021)

Un court instant, je me suis cru sur la Terrasse…


----------



## flotow (17 Février 2021)

Par exemple, en allant dans l’application Téléphone, tu pourras reproduire la fonctionnalité que tu avais sur ton gigaset. Pratique !


----------



## Anthony (17 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai mis une demi-journée pour comprendre comment fonctionnait le déverrouillage par face ID.
> ​


Oh bah tu as le niveau pour récupérer la modération de la section iPhone alors.


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Oh bah tu as le niveau pour récupérer la modération de la section iPhone alors.


Wahoo, tu as si peu d'estime pour nos compétences à Jura et moi-même. Je m'en vais noyer mon chagrin pour la journée.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2021)

" - Allo, aCLR ?... 
Alors, comment il est, cet iPhone 12?...
Plus plat que mon téléphone, ah bon ?... 
Plus moderne, aussi ?... C'est vrai ?..."


----------



## flotow (17 Février 2021)

Pas de réponse...
Absorbé par les réglages... ou par Siri


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2021)

Ben faut dire que comme il est passé par l'étape Minitel 3615, que l'adaptation est très difficile.


----------



## flotow (17 Février 2021)

3615 MYIPHONE


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2021)

On m'avait dit que des plaisantins traînaient dans les forums techniques, toujours prompts à se moquer des souitcheurs et des nioubes. Je ne voulais pas le croire. Et voilà… J'en fais les frais !


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et voilà… J'en fais les frais !


Tu t'attendais à quoi, hein ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> On m'avait dit que des plaisantins traînaient dans les forums techniques, toujours prompts à se moquer des souitcheurs et des nioubes. Je ne voulais pas le croire. Et voilà… J'en fais les frais !



Mais non, mais non !  

Ton thread commence dans la bonne humeur et tu te fais juste taquiner gentiment.  

Et le jour où tu poseras une question technique précise, comme par magie, tu trouveras un posteur serviable qui viendra à ton aide !  
Ou même plusieurs. 

Enfin, en principe...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> D'un tel fixe vers un iPhone 12 !
> 
> Passer du gigaset au smartphone, vous imaginez bien qu'une foule de questions m'assaillent !
> 
> ...


Quel Modèle d' iPhone 12 ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel Modèle d' iPhone 12 ?


Celui qui te propulse modo du forum iphone a l’insu de ton plein gré


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Celui qui te propulse modo du forum iphone a l’insu de ton plein gré


C'est vrai que c'est calme sur le Portofolio


----------



## flotow (17 Février 2021)

vivement les panos 800px par... 30 px heihihi !


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est calme sur le Portofolio



Certes. 

Le forum Portfolio repose beaucoup sur les photos, bien qu'il ne s'agisse pas uniquement de ça. 
Er pour les photos, le couvre-feu et l'ambiance COVID-19 n'incite sans doute pas au promenades photographiques ni aux voyages. 
Et l'humeur générale des gens n'aide sans doute pas non plus pour les portraits ou les autoportraits. 
Il peut toujours rester d'autres sujets, comme les photos d'objets, par exemple... 
Tu as bien fait de parler de Portfolio ; je vais peut-être revenir y poster un truc ou deux.  

Heureusement que le forum "Switch et conseils d’achat iPhone et iPad" reste vivant, lui !...


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Celui qui te propulse modo du forum iphone a l’insu de ton plein gré


Ah oui mais nan !
J'ai sorti ma carte applecare !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu as bien fait de parler de Portfolio ; je vais peut-être revenir y poster un truc ou deux.


C'est une excellente nouvelle 
Fin du HS 
Merci


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel Modèle d' iPhone 12 ?


Bah le 12 !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah oui mais nan !
> J'ai sorti ma carte applecare !


Je reconnais une personne raisonnable et méfiante


----------



## flotow (17 Février 2021)

On a pas l’information sur la capacité. 
et puis, coque ou pas coque. 
et le MagSafe ?

assez incomplet ce post. Un vrai nioub


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> On a pas l’information sur la capacité.


La capacité de quoi ?!
De te pourrir la vie sur _Mes terres_ si tu continues de me traiter de nioub' ?!

Énorme qu'elle est ! 


flotow a dit:


> et puis, coque ou pas coque.


Non coqué, comme mes Doc Martens ! 


flotow a dit:


> et le MagSafe ?


Tu vas rire… Quand le vendeur m'a demandé si je voulais des accessoires, j'ai répondu d'un non… Et j'aurais pas dû…  J'avais bien lu sur igen.fr l'absence de chargeur dans le coffret, au motif que tout le monde a déjà un chargeur toussa…
Sauf que moi, patatra, l'iPhone ne peut pas se charger sur mon support gigaset ! Bézé, comme on dit chez moi ! Obligé de courir tous les magasins du coin pour trouver le chargeur officiel. D'une je ne voulais pas retourner chez le premier de peur de passer pour un schnock et deux j'avais aussi lu sur igen.fr un truc moyen sur les chargeurs tiers.
Et ça n'est qu'arrivé au rayon multimédia du 4e magasin visité que j'ai pu trouver ce qui me faisait défaut ! Le mec n'a même pas essayé de me vendre le magsafe, trop étonné de tomber sur un quidam voulant « l'officiel ».


flotow a dit:


> assez incomplet ce post. Un vrai nioub


Et là, est-ce mieux ?!


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2021)

surtout que tu n’as pas besoin de chargeur, simplement d’un cable usbA-lightning pour le brancher a ton mac, et ça charge tout seul.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> La capacité de quoi ?!
> 
> (...)



Je n'ai jamais eu d'iPhone, mais je sais qu'ils ne peuvent pas utiliser de carte mémoire. 
La capacité, c'est forcément la capacité de stockage interne. 
( Tu la choisis au moment de l'achat de l'appareil).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Ils sont radins chez Apple 
Même pas un chargeur dans la boîte 
Au prix de l’iPhone , je trouve cela  assez petit


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> surtout que tu n’as pas besoin de chargeur, simplement d’un cable usbA-lightning pour le brancher a ton mac, et ça charge tout seul.


Et c'est seulement maintenant que tu me le dis ?! 




(mici ^^)


----------



## flotow (17 Février 2021)

On est pas sorti d’affaire...


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> On est pas sorti d’affaire...


Gna gna gna…


----------



## flotow (18 Février 2021)

Et la photo de ton nouveau téléphone, tu l’as faite avec le gigaset ?
Postes tu sur les forums depuis ton nouveau téléphone ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Postes tu sur les forums depuis ton nouveau téléphone ?


Nan, pas encore l'habitude du clavier virtuel riquiqui !

*/me lit le manuel*


----------



## flotow (18 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan, pas encore l'habitude du clavier virtuel riquiqui !
> 
> */me lit le manuel*


 

Tu peux aussi avoir un rdv personnalisé avec Apple pour poser tes questions, c'est inclus quand tu achètes un produit.


----------



## JChris64 (21 Février 2021)

le 1 er avril a été avancé à cause de la situation sanitaire, cette année???


----------

